# Can 2 LNB's be mounted on a 31' dish



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey guys, question for you. I will be hooking up my fta in 2 weeks at my cabin and was wondering if I can attach a 2nd LNB to pick up another satellite. My intent is to connect my stationery dish for G10 R @ 123 but was wondering if I could use plastic tie-wraps to connect a 2nd LNB to pick up Intelsat America @ 129. Thanks.


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, it will work. I have not done this, but people do it all the time.

Al


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

VoomVoom said:


> Yes, it will work. I have not done this, but people do it all the time.


Are you sure? I think he'll need two separate dishes or a motorized mount. I would go with a motorized mount. They sell for ~$50-60.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

It will work just fine. I do it right now and others have to

6 degrees apart is close enough to get both satellites without a motor


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, I am sure. They even make a dish specificly for multiple LNB's, Torodial or something like that. People use plastic ties as well as long hose clamps, putting about a 2" piece of wood between the LNB's. Just remember the additional LNB will be offset on the opposite side of where the new satellite is from the main satellite. Any ku Linear satellite should work with 2 degrees or more spacing. A DBS satellite will need about 9 degrees spacing. C-band would take 4 degrees of spacing. Some manufacturer's make an lnb holder for these type objectives. Most people use G10/IA7 which is 6 degrees apart or IA5/AMC4 which is 2 degrees apart. Any combination within about 10 degrees of center should work.

Al


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

VoomVoom said:


> Yes, I am sure. They even make a dish specificly for multiple LNB's, Torodial or something like that. People use plastic ties as well as long hose clamps, putting about a 2" piece of wood between the LNB's. Just remember the additional LNB will be offset on the opposite side of where the new satellite is from the main satellite. Any ku Linear satellite should work with 2 degrees or more spacing. A DBS satellite will need about 9 degrees spacing. C-band would take 4 degrees of spacing. Some manufacturer's make an lnb holder for these type objectives. Most people use G10/IA7 which is 6 degrees apart or IA5/AMC4 which is 2 degrees apart. Any combination within about 10 degrees of center should work.
> 
> Al


Thanks to you and TonyM for the info. I've seen systems for sale with two fixed dishes so thought you'd need that or a motor.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Your title said 31' (31-foot) dish....
We have one of those, and it has room for over 100 LNBs.


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

kenglish said:


> Your title said 31' (31-foot) dish....
> We have one of those, and it has room for over 100 LNBs.


Whoops, meant 31" dish.

So do I need to position my dish in a certain place to pick up both? My plan is to lock in on G10R with my mounted lnb, tie the 2nd lnb on and then look for IA7.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

DishNet_Fan said:


> Whoops, meant 31" dish.
> 
> So do I need to position my dish in a certain place to pick up both? My plan is to lock in on G10R with my mounted lnb, tie the 2nd lnb on and then look for IA7.


that would be the best since IA7 is a strong signal and has a little more play room from being offset


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

kenglish said:


> Your title said 31' (31-foot) dish....
> We have one of those, and it has room for over 100 LNBs.


Hahahaha. Looks like most everyone missed that.

You have one of those? Do you run a NASA research center or something?


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm sure he's refering to a dish at the TV station he works for.

Al


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.simulsat.com/images/Simulsat Project Photos/UT, Salt Lake City SS5 C-Ku.JPG


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Man, that thing is a monster!! How do I put one of those in my backyard? And would I be able to get FTA signals from birds stationed over Europe?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

It took a crane with a 300 foot boom....had to park in the west parking lot and "fly" the dish over an amphitheatre/ice rink, to get to the roof. And, it took a second crane to assemble the dish sections and to erect the big crane.


----------

